

3D slider jQuery plugin - philparsons
http://www.philparsons.co.uk/demos/box-slider/

======
jmboling
Once we recreate every single transition available on 90's era video mixers
with javascript can we start using the language to actually break new ground?

~~~
jessedhillon
You must be asking if we can use WebGL to break new ground, right?

------
andrewvc
It's amazing how it's 2012 and we're just now getting around to what flash did
years ago, the only difference being a more open, more reliable, standards
compliant runtime.

Thinking back on the last 10 years of web dev, it seems like Adobe really
squandered a good thing with a bad implementation.

------
wheaties
The 3D sliders were terribly slow on my computer (Chrome, latest.) Is it just
a setting that can be tweeked or is the delay due to the library? Otherwise,
very cool fade and choices like that.

~~~
chrisdroukas
Strange, I had the opposite experience on an iPad 3. The 3D animations
performed way better than the 2D ones - a bit of tearing on the sliders.

~~~
brokenparser
The 3D animations weren't 3D at all, for me. They were both exactly the same
as fade.

~~~
philparsons
Your browser must not support 3D transitions so the plugin degrades to the
fade transition. Try one of the latest Chrome/Safari/Firefox browsers to see
the 3D scrolling.

------
pg_bot
Here's the link to the github repo for this project:
<https://github.com/p-m-p/jquery-box-slider>

------
INTPenis
Worked smoothly in ff beta but my first impression was ruined because halfway
through the demo the images were flipped upside down for some reason and
remained like that regardless of which effect I selected. Page refresh reset
it.

~~~
philparsons
This is a bug with Firefox's implementation, there's an open ticket for it
here <https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=769892>

------
orbitingpluto
This worked great on an Intel mobile 945 (no 3D accel) equipped laptop in FF.
Graceful fallback for Chrome. (It's hard to give up on a laptop that gives you
10 real hours of battery life.)

------
mcpoulet
Am I only one who thinks that the Horizontal Scroll effect is backwards ? When
clicking on the right arrow, I expect to see the next image on the right, not
the one on the left.

~~~
nilliams
No you're quite right, that's backwards.

~~~
philparsons
Ah, I did actually fix this! ([https://github.com/p-m-p/jquery-box-
slider/commit/7970c64d26...](https://github.com/p-m-p/jquery-box-
slider/commit/7970c64d26cd88116cd82af822670f32b950d529)) I will update the
demo :)

~~~
nilliams
Great :)

------
evanrlew
Codrops posted something similar to this.
<http://tympanus.net/Development/Slicebox/>

~~~
philparsons
This was actually my inspiration. Slicebox doesn't seem to degrade very well
for Firefox which is what led me to create my own.

------
joering2
Awesome just what I needed for my next project. Surprisingly works amazingly
flawless on iPad 2; user wheaties had to have to slowest computer in the
world;)

~~~
nilliams
Heh, yeah it does work well on iPad. Though to be fair, it's not really a fair
comparison, since Mobile Safari specifically h/w accelerates CSS transforms,
and will _always_ work, since the hardware is known. On desktop, browsers are
dealing with various issues due to crap GFX hardware and dodgy drivers.
Browsers seem to be doing some some fairly mysterious blacklisting stuff to
try and deal with it, but it doesn't seem to be completely working (for me at
least).

That is, I can play the very latest Steam games on high graphics settings, but
I can't run WebGL in my browser, despite upgrading to the latest graphics
drivers for my (now fairly dated, yet powerful) Geforce 8600GT. And until a
recent driver update, CSS 3D transforms also weren't working, despite those
very same top-end games running just fine.

------
alpine
Pretty cool content in the 3D frames. Reminded me of a childhood reading South
Sea yarns and Tintin books.

------
jacques_chester
Please, no. Just no.

~~~
rfrey
I think you meant to say:

"While I appreciate the effort that's gone into this, I don't think the 3-D
transition is an effective user interaction element because <insert reasons
here>".

~~~
jacques_chester
I meant what I said. Please don't put words in my mouth.

It was an emotional reaction. And it still is.

We went through all this with animated gifs, then <blink>, and then flash.

Please. No more.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
If you never bother to explain to people why something like this is a bad
idea, then the flashiness is always going to win out. And probably will
anyway, judging by the web at large :)

